# product review, ladder-max



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad you like it.
I've been using this type for 10 years and it also works great and takes about 10 sec. to remove and install.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1P1HAW86MHHWCVQT2KH6


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i looked at that one. but it seemed to not give the reach i wanted to get over my guttters.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Have one as well. Guys like it.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Re photo#1: If you are accessing the roof (off ladder onto roof), the ladder should be extended more and the unit installed lower. You should have 3 feet above the roof.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> Re photo#1: If you are accessing the roof (off ladder onto roof), the ladder should be extended more and the unit installed lower. You should have 3 feet above the roof.


yeah, i know. i was just cleaning the gutters.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Glad you like it.
> I've been using this type for 10 years and it also works great and takes about 10 sec. to remove and install.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1P1HAW86MHHWCVQT2KH6


I've got the same one as you Joe. I was using it to install numerous soffit vents and had to lean flat against the ladder, and the cotter pin used to hold the Werner in place kept stabbing me in the belly. My stomach was sore the next day. While it works fine, the design of that locking pin could be better.


----------



## Kory Beam (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you for the review! Been considering one of these.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the Werner version. Just bought it this year to install some gutters. Why didn't someone tell me to buy it 20 years ago???? It makes working on the ladder SO much easier.


----------

